# is anybody else waiting for a 309 reply from cairo embassy?



## kels (Oct 10, 2012)

I am an Australian citizen by birth.My Husband is Egyptian.
We have applied for his 309 partner visa which was received by Cairo Australian Embassy on 3rd February 2012.
a case officer was assigned on that date.
We lodged his police clearance 2 weeks later & other papers that asked for from the case officer.
My Husband attended an Interview on 3rd June 2012.
We have not heard anything since.
I spent 6 months in Egypt during 2011 & had to return to australia due to family commitments
Is there anybody else going through the same thing at the moment?
8.5 months of waiting..no contact made as yet for him to get his medical done.
we were told it is a processing time of 9 mths as its a high risk country,now the 9 months is almost up they are saying it could be up to 12 months.


----------



## NZlander (Jul 1, 2012)

kels said:


> I am an Australian citizen by birth.My Husband is Egyptian.
> We have applied for his 309 partner visa which was received by Cairo Australian Embassy on 3rd February 2012.
> a case officer was assigned on that date.
> We lodged his police clearance 2 weeks later & other papers that asked for from the case officer.
> ...


Hi Kels,

Do you have any update on your case? I have also applied to the Aust embassey in Cairo.


----------



## kels (Oct 10, 2012)

hi,no we have heard nothing at all


----------



## daybyday1 (Nov 25, 2012)

have you heard any news yet? Ive been looking at this forum every day for months now, must have missed this one. we applied at cairo 8th feb. done the interview and still waiting, we were also told 9 months, when that passed they told us 12. i hope we get some news soon. oh we are spouse visa 309


----------



## kels (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi..no still nothing...
its so frustrating & down heartening..we also were told it could now take up to 12mths..its all so unfair..yes you are waiting for the same as us visa 309 partner-married.


----------



## kels (Oct 10, 2012)

I received a refusal today...i am shattered


----------



## moment (Sep 22, 2010)

kels said:


> I received a refusal today...i am shattered


Why ?? What was the reason ???


----------



## daybyday1 (Nov 25, 2012)

kels said:


> I received a refusal today...i am shattered


oh no this is terrible, im so sorry to hear this. did they say why? .. and i was thinking they surely wouldnt refuse after making ppl wait this long. thats just cruel.

is an appeal an option for you?


----------



## kels (Oct 10, 2012)

They don't believe the marriage/relationship is genuine & ongoing.


----------



## daybyday1 (Nov 25, 2012)

kels said:


> They don't believe the marriage/relationship is genuine & ongoing.


this makes me very nervous, means we could be hearing soon as we are about a week after you. makes me feel sick that they could still say no


----------



## kels (Oct 10, 2012)

daybyday1 said:


> oh no this is terrible, im so sorry to hear this. did they say why? .. and i was thinking they surely wouldnt refuse after making ppl wait this long. thats just cruel.
> 
> is an appeal an option for you?


yes i can..$1540 to be paid & sent with the appeal application..must be done within 70 days of the decision..
it is more than cruel..it has devastated me..
My husband is unaware at this time..i don't know how i can tell him
he will be totally shattered


----------



## daybyday1 (Nov 25, 2012)

kels said:


> yes i can..$1540 to be paid & sent with the appeal application..must be done within 70 days of the decision..
> it is more than cruel..it has devastated me..
> My husband is unaware at this time..i don't know how i can tell him
> he will be totally shattered


wow, all about the money :/ i just cant believe they said no after so long. so i guess now its the same as starting al over again?


----------



## NewMissus (Sep 22, 2013)

daybyday1 what was the outcome of your case?


----------



## daybyday1 (Nov 25, 2012)

NewMissus said:


> daybyday1 what was the outcome of your case?


Hi NewMissus. the outcome of the spouse visa was a big fat refusal. 2 pages of BS excuses and a lot of heartache. They made us wait 9 months before refusing.

Since then I have visited my husband ( after not seeing him for 1 year because they wouldn't let me know when I was able to travel to see him)

I am now pregnant and we are due to have our child in 7 weeks.

we have applied for a tourist visa so he can be here for the birth and guess what .... refused !! wtf??!!

I have just sent an email asking why. the excuse they gave us was the unrest in Egypt. I asked how that is our fault and are they going to deprive him from seeing his new child and make me give birth by myself.

they really have no heart.

what is your story ? I haven't been on here for a year or so I guess so im not up to date with everyone.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Hi I know how u feel. We were also rejected. Read my posts for the story and my recent ones will give u hope . We just got our pmv on our second attempt and he arrived 2 weeks ago. Don't give up, just drown then with evidence like we did second time around ( 1000 photos and 700 page application/evidence) the long wait us not easy but we got approved in only 9 months second time around. Good luck!


----------



## Starbreeze (Sep 9, 2013)

I am so sorry to read about your visa, my heart feels very sad reading your story. I cant stand the way our happiness is in the hands of others. I send you love and hugs <3


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

daybyday1 said:


> Hi NewMissus. the outcome of the spouse visa was a big fat refusal. 2 pages of BS excuses and a lot of heartache. They made us wait 9 months before refusing.
> 
> Since then I have visited my husband ( after not seeing him for 1 year because they wouldn't let me know when I was able to travel to see him)
> 
> ...


Just wondering what their rejection reasons for the spouse visa?

Can you apply for a family sponsored visa for your husband? They used civil unrest for my fiancee's tourist visa rejection too amongst other reasons.


----------



## NewMissus (Sep 22, 2013)

What was the outcome of your application daybyday1?


----------



## daybyday1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Mish said:


> Just wondering what their rejection reasons for the spouse visa?
> 
> Can you apply for a family sponsored visa for your husband? They used civil unrest for my fiancee's tourist visa rejection too amongst other reasons.


Hi all, reasons for refusal on the spouse visa were .. our wedding wasn't extravagant enough, they didn't believe we were genuine, umm he cant speak very good English so how could we possibly communicate. they said hed asked me to marry him before we had even met. (he didn't - how could he??) 
they lied and twisted stories. also because hes muslim and im not how could we possibly deal with such different cultures.

it was all a load of BS.

I have complained to the ombudsman and to cairo office. haven't heard from the ombudsman yet


----------



## daybyday1 (Nov 25, 2012)

they are heartless. stopping my husband from being at our childs birth because of political problems in Egypt. 
Australia is just as bad forcing me to be a single mum


----------



## NewMissus (Sep 22, 2013)

*Insha'allah Kheir*

Still waiting. 
It's been 3 and half months for us.
Interview and paperwork done. 
YA RAB YA RAB YA RAB. 
I'm sorry for those who received hurtful rejections.
May Allah unite you with your loved ones in the earliest possible time and best circumstances. 
God bless you all.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

daybyday1 said:


> Hi all, reasons for refusal on the spouse visa were .. our wedding wasn't extravagant enough, they didn't believe we were genuine, umm he cant speak very good English so how could we possibly communicate. they said hed asked me to marry him before we had even met. (he didn't - how could he??)
> they lied and twisted stories. also because hes muslim and im not how could we possibly deal with such different cultures.
> 
> it was all a load of BS.
> ...


That sucks  and most of all it keeps you apart for so long. Was the decision by Mary? I saw her name on alot of posts in 2011/12.

Just curious if they interviewed you or your husband, or both? I had a feeling every applicant there was interviewed but am not 100% sure.

How long ago did you complain to the ombudsman? I think they have a backlog at the moment (I had a financial complaint with them).

How much longer till your mrt hearing?


----------



## NewMissus (Sep 22, 2013)

DaybyDay1 and Mish was the person who interviewed your husbands both The lady you mentioned name starting M?


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

I am really sorry to hear about the refusal. I hope you guys get approved soon.

I applied on the 8th of Oct, 9th Oct allocated CO and requested the medical test. I hope you all find happiness and success


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

NewMissus said:


> DaybyDay1 and Mish was the person who interviewed your husbands both The lady you mentioned name starting M?


Nope. Was his case officer who said she doesn't make the decision someone else does.


----------

